# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  rasprodaja proljetno/ljetna ili proljetna i ljetna?

## ivakika

molimo za vase misljenje, kao korisnika nase rasprodaje, dali mislite da je bolje imati 4 razlicite rasprodaje, tako da u 3 mjesecu NE mozete kupiti bretelice, kratke hlacice, kupace i sl. ili mislite da bi bilo bolje da i na proljetnoj i na ljetnoj mozete kupiti skroz ljetne stvari?

isto pitanje vrijedi i za sezonu jesen/zima-mislite li da vec u 9 mjesecu treba prodavati skafandere i buce ili bi to trebalo ostaviti za zimsku u 11 mjesecu?

----------


## emily

ja sam za kombinirano

----------


## sandraL

I ja mislim da je bolje kombinirano tj. da se u 3.mj mogu kupiti i ljetne stvari.

----------


## anchie76

Jel i da ja pisem?   :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

pisi anchie  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> molimo za vase misljenje, kao korisnika nase rasprodaje, dali mislite da je bolje imati 4 razlicite rasprodaje, tako da u 3 mjesecu NE mozete kupiti bretelice, kratke hlacice, kupace i sl. ili mislite da bi bilo bolje da i na proljetnoj i na ljetnoj mozete kupiti skroz ljetne stvari?


Ok mi je da na proljetnoj ima ljetnih stvari  + tanke majice dugih + jaknice za proljece + tanke veste.  Mozda ne moraju bas kupace gace, ali DA vecina ljetnih stvari da.




> isto pitanje vrijedi i za sezonu jesen/zima-mislite li da vec u 9 mjesecu treba prodavati skafandere i buce ili bi to trebalo ostaviti za zimsku u 11 mjesecu?


vec u 9 mjesecu treba prodavati skafandere i buce

----------


## petarpan

obzirom godišnja doba kao takva više ne postoje, pa preskačemo iz zime u ljeto i ja sam za kombiniranu...možda da je ova bila prljetno/ljetna s naglaskom na prljetne stvari jer mi kupaljke i kratke hlače baš nisu prioritet u 3 mj., ili ako su već odvojene onda da ljetna najkasnije bude sredinom 5-og mj.

----------


## anna-y

ja sam za šaranje 8) 
uostalom, sve je u glavama. znala sam da, ako će biti vruće, malo ljudi će uopće pogledati imalo deblje stvari, a da je obrnuto,mnogima bi se činilo da će još biti zime, pa da bi im neke toplije stvari možda još mogle zatrebati.

može još koji komentar (dobronamjerni) na rasprodaju? mada nema direktne veze s ovom temom...  :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

ja glasam za kombinirane. 
meni je kasno kupovati skafander u 11. mjesecu. prošla zimsla rasprodaja je bila (ako se ne varam)  24.11. 2007.
to je skoro 12. mjesec.....

----------


## Forka

I godišnja doba su se, nažalost, zbrčkala... Stoga glasam za kombiniranje! Potkrijepit ću to s dva friška primjera: neki dan mi zamalo nije zaprimljena (iz meni posve nepoznatog razloga) jedna ful tanka proljetna jaknica, s obrazloženjem da je to zimska (sic!!!) jakna, koja se na proljetnoj rasprodaji ne prima, a uopće nisu zaprimljene jedne Naturino sandale, s izlikom da je to za ljeto (na stranu to da sam, slažući cipelice, vidjela ne jedne sandale...). Ja sam ih donijela samo zato što ZNAM da velike vrućine znaju početi već u svibnju i da tada fakat dobro dođu sve ljetne stvari... Isto mislim i za jesenske rasprodaje - bilo bi dobro da se tamo nađu i čisto "zimske" stvari.
Dakle, ponavljam: ja sam za kombinaciju!

----------


## Forka

I godišnja doba su se, nažalost, zbrčkala... Stoga glasam za kombiniranje! Potkrijepit ću to s dva friška primjera: neki dan mi zamalo nije zaprimljena (iz meni posve nepoznatog razloga) jedna ful tanka proljetna jaknica, s obrazloženjem da je to zimska (sic!!!) jakna, koja se na proljetnoj rasprodaji ne prima, a uopće nisu zaprimljene jedne Naturino sandale, s izlikom da je to za ljeto (na stranu to da sam, slažući cipelice, vidjela ne jedne sandale...). Ja sam ih donijela samo zato što ZNAM da velike vrućine znaju početi već u svibnju i da tada fakat dobro dođu sve ljetne stvari... Isto mislim i za jesenske rasprodaje - bilo bi dobro da se tamo nađu i čisto "zimske" stvari.
Dakle, ponavljam: ja sam za kombinaciju!

----------


## hm

> obzirom godišnja doba kao takva više ne postoje, pa preskačemo iz zime u ljeto i ja sam za kombiniranu...možda da je ova bila prljetno/ljetna s naglaskom na prljetne stvari jer mi kupaljke i kratke hlače baš nisu prioritet u 3 mj., ili ako su već odvojene onda da ljetna najkasnije bude sredinom 5-og mj.


potpisujem!

----------


## renci

i ja sam za kombiniranu!
pogotovo kad i meni i djeci paše slojevito oblačenje pa mi je zgodno obući tanju vesticu preko kratkih rukava već u 4-tom mjesecu, a povrh toga i prsluk, pa dakle svega jer su nam i takvi dani - svakakvi.
I sandale otvorenih prstića na sokne- ujutro, a na povratku iz vrtića bose noge ( to smo prakticirali prošlih godina već za prvi maj!)

----------


## leonisa

ko anchie  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

> može još koji komentar (dobronamjerni) na rasprodaju? mada nema direktne veze s ovom temom...


moze  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ah....
Ja bih da svakako ostanu 4 rasprodaje   :Grin:  .
Ali i da recimo na proljetnoj ima nešto ljetnih stvari jerbo ljeto počne već u 5. mjesecu.

----------


## ana.m

> Ah....
> Ja bih da svakako ostanu 4 rasprodaje   .
> Ali i da recimo na proljetnoj ima nešto ljetnih stvari jerbo ljeto počne već u 5. mjesecu.


Htjedoh reć da bih ipak full ljetne stvari ostavila za ljetnu, a na proljetnoj da bude onako laganijih stvarčica, kratkih rukava i to. Između ostaloga naravno.

----------


## anna-y

samo da prokomentiram nešto što sam u ovih nekoliko volontiranja primijetila:
- trebalo bi uvesti još par kategorija i "roditi" stolove za to. jednostavno sam primjetila da pojedine vrste artikala ne znamo gdje staviti, ili za njih nema adekvatnog mjesta, osim kutija. 
tako se u masi pogube kapice, čarape i brojne druge "sitnice", koje su u stvari najopasnije za izgubiti.
na raspoložive stolove se počnu slagati hlače, pa se uskoro pretrpaju, a onda nema mjesta ili su ispremješani i bodići, potkošulje i sl.
mislim da isti problem nastaje i sa igračkama i sl. koje bi možda isto trebalo malo rasčlaniti.

ne kritiziram, već samo komentiram. jel se da šta napraviti po tom pitanju?  :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

Je, da se, ali ne u onom malom paviljonu.

Kad je (silom prilika) rasprodaja bila u paviljonu 2 bilo je mjesta i previše.

Je l' se može opet tam? (znam da ima malo više za cipelariti, ali ima i više mjesta)

----------


## meda

ja sam za kombinirane

ako nesto nadem kupim i za iducu godinu, sta ne bi za iducu sezonu   :Grin:  

i sad sam kupila dvoje kratke hlace, nosit cemo ih sigurno prije ljetne rasprodaje

----------


## anna-y

baš sam o tome i ja razmišljala.
znam logiku ponude- ako se bolje vidi i izloži, lakše se proda.
što više visilica.
nakon nekog vremena pretumbavanja po stvarima na stolu, sve izgleda kao s otpada, zgužvano i nikakvo, pa i manje vrijedno.

joj, baš sam skrenula s teme :/

----------


## anna-y

mislim, slažem se sa *Juroslavom*.
baš sam smotana  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

meni se isto ne svidaju one kutije na podu  s gacama, pelenama, carapama... niti igracke i cipele dole razbacane. bilo bi puno prakticnije i sigurno bi se vise prodalo kad se ljudi ne bi morali sagibati po podu podici nesto sto je vec gomila pregazila  :Sad:

----------


## Amelie32

I ja sam za kombiniranu rasprodaju proljeće/ ljeto i jesen/zima.

----------


## tulipan32

Da!!!! Sigurno kombinirano...a sto se tice pretumbavanja..istina je da na stolu se sve zguzva i izgleda kao da je pala bomba, pa ti se i neda vise prekopavati po tome!! Ja uvijek sa robicom donesem vjesalice iz H&M-a (jer ih ionako dobijem uz robicu na poklon), pa ih uvijek ostavim na rodi! Vidjela sam doduse da vec pred kraj rasprodaje se vjesalice nadu na podu, pregazene i potrgane...steta!!!! Onda ih ja podignem (one koje su ostale cijele) i vratim na stendere...znam da su potrebne, njih nikad dosta!!
Da svi malo vise pazimo ostane ih i za drugu rasprodaju, pa opet vise robe stane na vjesalice i bolje se proda!  :Wink:

----------


## anna-y

da ne bi bilo da samo pametujem, mislim da imam ideju kako dobiti još nekoliko pari muških ruku za volontiranje, a možda i za neke druge stvari.

hajde, Šefice od rasprodaje, čujemo se direktno, pa ćemo se dogovoriti.  :Smile:

----------


## Muca

potpisujem se pod anchi

----------


## stella

I ja sam za kombiniranu, s tim da ljetnu treba ranije stavit jer ne kupujemo ljetne stvari već kad sunce zapeče.  :D

----------


## ivakika

anna-y svakako mi javi ideju za muske

a ovo ostalo-ja bih jako rado da imamo puno stolova, ali i ovih 20 kojih iznajmljujemo od Velesajma nas svaki puta papreno kosta, a da ne pricam koliko su nas kostala ovih 9 ploca sa nogarima, koji sluze kao stolovi

morate imati na umu da to sve skupa mora nekako doci do skladista, kombi bude krcat!-cak i da imamo love, ne znam kako bi dosli do jos jednog kombija koji bi to sve prevezao. a novaca za unajmljivanje jos 20, 30 stolova stvarno nemamo

----------


## petarpan

čekaj,jel nužno da stol bude indentičan ili može neki stol, samo da je stol (dobro ne mislim baš na tri sklepane daske, ali valjda me kužiš kaj mislim)...?
jel možda bi se dalo izorganizirat nešto na posudbu na ta 3 dana...

----------


## meda

mislim da cak ni ne treba 3 dana, nego jedino za samu rasprodaju, u subotu

----------


## davorka

I ja sam za kombiniranu rasprodaju.

----------


## anna-y

možda je dobro da javno kažem, pa još netko uskoči:
1. kako dobiti mlade muške (i ženske, ali mnogo manje) - postoji ona obveza humanitarnog rada u slučaju prekršajnih ili kaznenih djela - pokušajte poraditi u tome da vas uvrste u te udruge, ako već niste. ja ću porazgovarati sa dečkima koji su zbog toga kod mene.

2. stolove bi mogli dobiti od vatrogasaca. sigurno netko sa foruma ima takva poznanstva, a oni uglavnom imaju sklopive stolove za razne fešte. kod mene i Radio Martin posjeduje lijepe velike stolove, pa vas mogu s njima povezati. ljudi tamo imaju razumijevanja za ovakve humanitarne stvari.

3. od toliko ljudi na forumu, sigurno netko ima kombi, pa da može prebaciti stvari. oni isti vatrogasci, također imaju kombije, a možda vam ne bi bilo loše uputiti službeni dopis Hrvatskom Crvenom križu ili Caritasu i sl. udrugama, jer je mnogo udruga koje posjeduju kombije ili kamiončiće.

4. vješalice i visilice- veletrgovine koje prodaju dječju robu, a i poziv svima na ovom forumu, možda bi urodio plodom.

to su moja razmišljanja  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

> mislim da cak ni ne treba 3 dana, nego jedino za samu rasprodaju, u subotu


a treba...da se to sve posloži...
ja bih se možda mogla dokopat sklopivih stolova...

----------


## anna-y

joj, što je lijepo "...kad se male ruke slože..."  :Sing:   :D

----------


## ivakika

sorry anna-y, napisala si par jako zanimljivih ideja, pa da ne mislis da nas ne zanimaju  :Heart:  

nije da se mi nismo vecine sjetili, ali problem je to organizirati-ideja uvijek ima jako puno, ali nama fali ljudi za realizaciju

znam da mozda nekima ide na zivce kad kazemo-dodjite, ukljucite se, pa cete vidjeti koliko tu ima posla, ali to je stvarno tako. Recimo da bi posudili stolove od vatrogasnog drustva ili bilo koga drugoga, treba prvo naci brojeve telefona, naci drustvo koje bi vam stolove posudilo, pa organizirati dostavu istih, pa organizirati povrat stolova-to sve izgleda lako, ali fali nam ljudi koji ce to odraditi od pocetka do kraja, bez obzira na vrijeme, bolesti i bilo koje situacije koje mogu iskrsnuti

tako je sa svakom stvari-mi vec imamo razradjene sisteme za vecinu stvari, ali to je gomila posla i desi se da netko kaze-ja cu to srediti i onda dodje rasprodaja i taj netko javi u petak u 8 navecer da mu se dijete razbolilo, pukla guma i da ne mozemo dobiti stolove-i gdje smo onda?-znaci mi moramo biti sigurni da ce kombi sa stvarima doci, a to mozemo biti sigurno jer je sadasnji kombi od bivse predsjednice Rode i ona ce ga sama dovesti ako ne nadje nekoga drugoga-dali shvacate sta hocu reci?

----------


## ana.m

Moj bratić je vatrogasac, pa je tu bar problem broja riješen   :Smile:

----------


## anna-y

ma kužim ja o kakvom je poslu riječ. Imam na tom planu dosta iskustva, samo kod mene nema da je nekom povjeren zadatak, pa da on neposredno prije odustane. 8) 
nek je i volonterski, ali svako mora stajati iza obaveza koje na sebe preuzme.
evo, mogu se i ja uključiti (iako već sad znam da bi taj vikend morala na službeni put). 
za neke stvari mogu uletiti, jer se većina stvari koja sam spominjala ionako moraju obaviti barem mjesec dana ranije.
u svakom slučaju, čujemo se  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

dapace Anna-y i ana.m-cujemo se

----------


## Annar

Jel vam još treba kombi? Mogu ja pitati frendove ak se hoće uključiti.

----------


## ivakika

mi imamo kombi za stvari koje su u skladistu, kombi smo spominjali radi eventualnog posudjivanja klupa i sl., ali posto to nitko nije pokrenuo, najvjerojatnije nije potreban

ali hvala

----------

